# Lets see those Zippers!!!!



## mm03gn

I've noticed that I'm seeing more and more pups who have a "zipper" on their nose - and I thought I should start a thread to showcase these special features  I personally didn't even know the term "zipper nose" until I came onto this forum...but Bailey's got one, and she's proud of it!!

Post your pics everyone!!


----------



## LucyD

She is so adorable with that zipper nose of hers!!


----------



## Brady's mom

I love zippers!
Brady doesn't have one but his "cousin" Tobey does.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Nice Zipper! I can't wait to see all the Zip-Pic's!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Those are great. I know for a fact we have several more Zipper Dogs on here.


----------



## jnmarr

I never knew what that meant either. I love those beautiful faces and am anxious to see the rest of them!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Jazz was one of the first dogs I ever heard the term 'zipper nose' being used and I have only heard the term being used on the forums.

Then yesterday while we were at the dog wash, a lady came in and spilled herself all over Jazz with exclamations of her zipper nose! Through conversation, I learned she was a dog handler who had been using the term for years on many breeds.

Oh, ok, you wanted pictures huh? The Jazz-Ma-Tazz would love to show off her lovely zipper nose!


----------



## mm03gn

oooh love the zippers!! 

Bailey is SO used to having her nose stroked up and down with peoples fingers, as everyone she's ever met since 8 weeks old has said "oh my goodness, look at the line on her nose!" and then rubbed it, so she has grown to love having her nose pet ... Then we got Burg and I realized that it's not necessarily preferred by ALL dogs - Bailey is just so used to it!


----------



## Maggies mom

NO Zippers Here But, Love seeing all that do.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Jazz is my favorite :heartbeat


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Just have to add one more, Jazzys first pic with us!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Jazz & Jules said:


> Just have to add one more, Jazzys first pic with us!


 
That picture come from the future, the year 2022! Maybe she's like Benjamin Button and looks younger the older she gets 

Love all the zipper noses!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> That picture come from the future, the year 2022! Maybe she's like Benjamin Button and looks younger the older she gets
> 
> Love all the zipper noses!



Ya! Well it was my first digital camera too!!! Hehehehehehe!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I Love Baby Jazz! I haven't seen that one yet!! Thank You, Thank You!


----------



## Bogart'sMom

Bogart doesn't have a zipper per se but he has a cowlick which is really cute.
This is an old picture of Bogart but it shows the cowlick pretty well.


----------



## mm03gn

Bogart'sMom said:


> Bogart doesn't have a zipper per se but he has a cowlick which is really cute.
> This is an old picture of Bogart but it shows the cowlick pretty well.


Looks like a zipper to me!! Very cute picture


----------



## Faith's mommy

oh, there must be more zipper dogs here than this! so cute!


----------



## BeauShel

I want a zipper nose dog. Love all the pictures of the zipper noses.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Bogart has a 3/4 length zipper...TeeHee!


----------



## Debles

Love all the Zips!


----------



## dannyra

Here is Kylee's zipper.


----------



## moverking

Oh, Kylee, you need a smooch on that gorgeous face:smooch:


----------



## mm03gn

*bumping up*

I KNOW there are more zips out there


----------



## caddis

GOT ZIPPER!!!!!!!!!!:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## olik

caddis said:


> GOT ZIPPER!!!!!!!!!!:doh::doh::doh:


love your big zipper! It's a ridgeback!!!!My friend own one.


----------



## mm03gn

Ooooh love it!! Bailey has a friend ridgeback at the park...also named Bailey . (Hehe 1 in 3 dogs in our area is named Bailey...)


----------



## Tanyac

lol I think Bailey has the best zipper yet!!!

I haven't seen a single GR in the UK with a zipper, I was wondering what causes it - it seems quite common elsewhere.

Very, very cute tho!


----------



## sharlin

While not a true "zippernose" Skyler did have such a great little white streak down his snout ya gotta think he was a "zipperwantabe"


----------



## DMS

Here's Misty's zipper


----------



## ilovemydogs

I never knew what that was called, but Bailey has one. I only found one picture where it shows up well. Here she is with my sister.


----------



## Kzwicker

Murphy dosnt have a zipper, but he had a mask when he was little.. I dont think you can see it anymore though :no:


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Here's Chloe and her zipper nose! 



















:


----------



## Florabora22

Aw, I have always loved the zipper noses on dogs. I think it is way too cute.


----------



## mm03gn

I'm still waiting for some pictures of little Leonidas on here!!


----------



## Jake'sDad

Nice collection of pictures of some very handsome doggies. Jake had a "zipper nose" - at the time I thought it was kind of unusual, but cute.


----------



## Montana's Mommy

What causes the Zipper?


----------



## mm03gn

Montana's Mommy said:


> What causes the Zipper?


That is a great question - I'm not sure I know the answer!! I think it it just like a cowlick...just the fur growing in the wrong direction?? The fur just grows "up" in the centre...anyone else have any clue?


----------



## esSJay

I've never heard that term before, or even noticed the zippers on other dogs. I'm going to have my eye out for them now, and I'll be checking Molson's nose when I get home from work  P.S. All of the zipper dogs in here are so cute!


----------



## Alohaimee

Pictures of Leonidas, as requested.


----------



## blacksama

It is great to find so many dogs with zipper nose here !! I was worried Doki is the only one LOL
Here is some picture of him
This is when he was 7 weeks old, the zip was not clearly shown..




















and it's getting DARKER !! LOL


----------



## goldhaven

I know this thread is from 2009 but it is the first time I have seen it. It is so nice to see other dogs with the zipper.


----------



## HolDaisy

I've never heard of the term 'zipper nose' until now. Daisy had one! We always loved it and thought it was cute


----------



## eslucky

I never knew my Penny had a "zipper" till I saw this. She died over a year ago and I think I've done really well with her passing...but for some reason this whole zipper thing got to me. I miss my Penny and her zipper!


----------



## New Puppy Mommy!

Our Stella has a zipper, we called it a mohawk until we went to the vet last week and one of the vet tech's said "awe, look at her little zipper!" Ahh Haa! that's what it's called!


----------



## Bell

Awww! A zipper-nose babyy..   Sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## maggiesmommy

I missed this thread the first time around, but...here's my zipper nose enjoying a cupcake:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I think the zippers are adorable, makes them even more special.


----------



## OutWest

Tucker has a terrific zipper. I tell him if I unzip it, all his marbles will fall out.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I thought I put Gunner's pictures in a thread with zippers but must have missed this one. Here they are....


----------



## EmmaandMoose

Emma's zipper at 8 weeks


----------



## CnCFusion

I thought I would revive this thread as I myself was curious about zipper noses because I just got a pup with one!!


----------



## Parker16

Here's my zipper baby, Parker!


----------



## Wendy427

Thanks for bringing this thread back to life! Maxi has a new daddy now but I have a pic of her zipper:


----------



## Francesbeansmom

Frances bean has a zipper nose as well!!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

This is an old thread I never saw. I have seen hundreds of goldens over the years and can't ever recall seeing one in person. In fact I didn't even realize Goldens had this trait untill I saw one on this site a year or so back.


----------

